# My new Hay Feeder



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

So what do you think. Mostly made out of pallets and a few scrap pieces of plywood. Sage thinks it's pretty nice and likes the hinges. I made it so it hinges to the front so I can add hay to it without needing to go into the pen.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

very nice


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a great job, that is wonderful. Do you have like one for each goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like it!!! I need to make one for my buck pen!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> What a great job, that is wonderful. Do you have like one for each goat?


Thank you. It's my first try and building a hay rack for anything. Only one feeder for the two of them. They share.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like that


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!!! I love looking at all these feeders you guys make especially since I'm getting ready to make a bunch for my girls (I'm secretly stealing bits of ideas off each one  )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice! I wish I was handy with building things


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's really nice. Looks like it's going to work for you too!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's really nice ! Good work


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

I too looked at many other peoples ideas and put several ideas together. Our goats seem to like it much better than the hanging horse hay bag I was first using. Thank you to everyone for the kind comments.


----------

